# meine Schwimmlehrerin im Urlaub x16



## armin (3 Juli 2010)




----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## FCB_Cena (3 Juli 2010)

Die hätt ich auch gern gehabt


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

lecker Bilder! :thx:


----------



## Cameltoe1967 (5 Juli 2010)

na da wäre ich aber nicht zum Schwimmen gekommen!Hammerteilchen!

Danke für die Pics!:thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (5 Juli 2010)

Bei ihr hätte ich sicher viel schneller schwimmen gelernt.

;thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## romanderl (6 Juli 2010)

dass wäre mal eine schwimmlehrerin bei der ich das schwimmen vor schauen nicht lernen würde


----------



## franzl1960 (12 Sep. 2010)

So eine Schwimmlehrerin hätte mir auch gefallen.
Meine Sportlehrerin war damals 60 Jahre, graust mir noch heute.


----------



## aldo (12 Sep. 2010)

welchen schwimmstil kann man bei der lernen? brustkraulen?


----------



## hobbit (13 Sep. 2010)

Alles außer schwimmen...


----------



## eibersberger (13 Sep. 2010)

gratuliere zu DIESER lehrerin! ;-)


----------



## Ubbser (13 Sep. 2010)

Bei dieser Lehrerin würde ich auch den Aufbaukurs buchen


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Sep. 2010)

Der pinke Bikini steht ihr gut! 

DANKE fürs posten Armin! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## Bottles (12 Okt. 2010)

Da trifft sich ja perfekt, dass ich nie richtig Schwimmen gelernt hab! Weiß jemand wo man sich bei der anmelden kann? ^^


----------



## jcfnb (16 Okt. 2010)

wow da kann man dich ja echt nur beneiden


----------



## Muli (16 Okt. 2010)

Und notfalls einfach an die Rettungs-Bojen krallen


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

geil


----------



## happyx (16 Okt. 2010)

die darf mir auch schwimmen beibringen


----------



## carletto1977 (16 Okt. 2010)

Mir auch...   Im Ernst: Wer ist denn die Süsse?


----------



## homolord (16 Okt. 2010)

nett


----------



## King_Karlo (16 Okt. 2010)

carletto1977 schrieb:


> Mir auch...   Im Ernst: Wer ist denn die Süsse?



JEDENFALLS NICHT SEINE SCHWIMMLEHRERIN!!!


----------



## congo64 (13 Jan. 2011)

da wäre ich wohl ertrunken


----------

